# Drywall and moisture



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Looking for some input here. What is your experience with having to finish drywall around gypcrete? Are office argues and argues you cant pour gypcrete until after walls are primed and not in the middle of finishing to avoid a bad finish. What do you guys do? Also is there an allowable moisture percentage of drywall that is acceptable to start finishing, even say in a job with water damage? Would anyone know where to find literature to back everything up?


----------



## vharper80 (Jun 3, 2017)

United states gypsum produces tons of literature I carry a paperback version everywhere with me as far as the moisture question it all depends on level of finish. My opinion I wouldn't even look at a wall with water damage for fire tap until it dry and firm to the framing at beveled edge and all but joints unless the moisture was 3-5 inches above concrete.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

My experience with Gypcrete is that it was used in multi family construction for sound deadening. It was always placed and dry prior to drywall installation.


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

We do lots of multi families, apartments and hotels. We've only done one where they actually did it ahead of drywall. Typically they do it after so we can hang, finisher texture and paint with it having to cover it. But schedules usually don't allow for enough time for us to get it all done in time and when they pour it there is a lot of moisture released in the air. We are currently on a project with 12 multi families, 11, 15, and 20 units. We have 11 days till hang, finish prime and texture 1700 sheets in the 11 families, in the middle of summer with no dehues or anything, just open windows. So we already have more time with drying when it's hot and humid and then they rush us through hanging to pour gypcrete in the middle of the finishing process. There is evidence of this showing in some punch list items, blistered tape and bands that show. I was hoping to find some literature to back up my arguments with general contractors that we can only go so fast and need time for things to dry especially with out dehues or climate control. Anyone else have experiences like this?


----------



## viyavongroson (Jul 15, 2017)

I would never install gypcrete until after the drywall installation


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

We dont want to but thanks to fly by night general contractors who would rather do it fast and repair the **** out of it over and over rather than take the time up front to produce a quality product we have to. But is there anything literature out there to back up my arguments? Because apparently me arguing that drywall and moisture dont mix isn't a litigate argument.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

You can tell the GC till the cows come home...they don't give a rats azz
https://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG...s/finished_assets/cold-air-humid-app-J850.pdf


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Very true, I thought we were the only ones dealing with it. Do you have similar issues?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

We have the opposite problem here. Today we have 11% humidity.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

MrWillys said:


> We have the opposite problem here. Today we have 11% humidity.


MrW, im going to be in your neck of the woods next week. Fly in Phoenix, up to Flagstaff, then Grand Canyon Park. Then up to marbel canyon, page..big water...over to lake mead on the way to Vegas. Then back down rt66 with stops along the way. Just a little trip the wif is making me take! She rented a 6 speed camaro...i will be winding it out..lol


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Good for you, Cletus! Enjoy your travels and your time for two! :thumbup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Cletus said:


> MrW, im going to be in your neck of the woods next week. Fly in Phoenix, up to Flagstaff, then Grand Canyon Park. Then up to marbel canyon, page..big water...over to lake mead on the way to Vegas. Then back down rt66 with stops along the way. Just a little trip the wif is making me take! She rented a 6 speed camaro...i will be winding it out..lol


 Take short pants this time of year but it is pretty country. Flagstaff won't be bad at over 7000' but you can fry eggs on the pavement in Pheonix this time of year. i have one of those 6spds in a little two seater and they are nice.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

DP5156 said:


> Very true, I thought we were the only ones dealing with it. Do you have similar issues?


yes..jobs need to dry quickly! When wet mud sets on the board too long it swells the board around it..makes for some nasty delayed shrinkage after the fact.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

...on the flip side, if mud drys too fast...it will crack. Mud manufactures put more vinyl in mud to slow to drying times in summer mos. Have you ever noticed mud becomes harder to sand during summer mos...


----------



## DP5156 (Jun 29, 2017)

Cletus said:


> yes..jobs need to dry quickly! When wet mud sets on the board too long it swells the board around it..makes for some nasty delayed shrinkage after the fact.


I meant with the gc's. They don't care about anything we need to turn the job out decent in the end. They'd rather do it half assed and fast and then spend weeks repairing, repainting, and retexturing. Common sense tells us a few days up front is less wasted time and money than weeks of repairs right? Not to mention turning the whole job into a patch work quilt.


----------

